# Da soli o in compagnia?



## ladyred (19 Marzo 2022)

Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no? 
Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


Si


----------



## Lostris (19 Marzo 2022)

Uscire a pranzo o a cena da sola no, mai fatto, per me il piacere del locale/ristorante è legato alla compagnia, se sono sola non ha senso, non è questione di ansia.
(Non conto ovviamente di quando son già fuori per lavoro).

Invece teatro o cinema da sola mi è capitato, anche se non spessissimo.


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


A pranzo quando lavoravo fuori casa è successo spesso, a cena una volta sola, mi piace girare da sola, certo ad un evento ci si diverte di più almeno in due


----------



## ladyred (19 Marzo 2022)

Si beh il pranzo per lavoro ok… però tante persone vanno a pranzo o cena proprio per gustarsi il momento da soli, ecco quello io non riuscirei


----------



## ladyred (19 Marzo 2022)

Ovvio che questa sera se non conoscevo lui non sarei andata.


----------



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

Viaggiando per lavoro, ante covid, mi è capitato spesso di pranzare o cenare solo.
Altrimenti, se solo, preferisco godermi la tranquillità in casa, magari con un bel film.
In solitudine faccio altre cose, esco in moto, vado in bici, sci, mare, lago ... godo della natura ... anche perché spesso non ho nessuno che segue le mie passioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


Io si, se voglio fare qualcosa lo faccio. Chi mi ama mi segua, gli altri vadano a quel paese. Ho fatto anche vacanze da solo in moto, quindi hotel pranzi e cene da solo, quando c’è un film che mi interessa me ne vado al cinema a vederlo, chi vuole venire è ben accetto, diversamente vado comunque. Da qualche anno ho imparato a fare le cose che piacciono a me PER ME. Poi capita di fare conoscenze interessanti, in Kosovo in moto da solo ho conosciuto una coppia di donne ognuna con la sua moto, irlandesi, con le quali ho poi continuato il giro per 5 giorni. Ci scriviamo ancora ogni tanto ed ogni volta ci promettiamo di organizzarci per incontrarci in qualche altro tour senza mai fare nulla. A me piace stare da solo, ci sto proprio bene. Al limite se via in camper da solo, mi porto il gatto.
Per lavoro viaggio da solo, quindi a cena sono perennemente solo. Ne approfitto per mantenere il regime alimentare che mi serve per stare bene, in compagnia limitarsi è sempre più difficile.


----------



## Etta (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


Pranzo o cena da sola no. Però altre cose sì ( come avete potuto vedere ad esempio andare al mare ). Anche perché spesso, se stiamo ad aspettare gli altri che hanno mille scuse/imprevisti, non faremmo più nulla.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pranzo o cena da sola no. Però altre cose sì ( come avete potuto vedere ad esempio andare al mare ). Anche perché spesso, se stiamo ad aspettare gli altri che hanno mille scuse/imprevisti, non faremmo più nulla.


A me le scuse proprio lasciano indifferente. Faccio la domanda. Mi basta si/no. Il resto non mi serve.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Sì.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


Sì.
Porco cane mi hai ricordato che stasera c'era la cover band dei Police che volevo andare a vedere. Da solo, ovviamente.
Mi sono dimenticato.
Ma sì, faccio tante cose da solo. Di solito vado ai concerti. 
O cammino.


----------



## Etta (20 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me le scuse proprio lasciano indifferente. Faccio la domanda. Mi basta si/no. Il resto non mi serve.


Sì il mio era un esempio. Alla fine tocca contare quasi sempre su noi stessi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Non sono mai sola, quando mi capita (molto raramente) mi godo quei momenti.
Al ristorante mai capitato di andare da sola.
In verità quando voglio fare qualcosa, invece mi capita mi ostacolino dal farlo. 
Ho tanti sogni nel cassetto


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


Hai voglia! A pranzo c'è stato un periodo, coinciso con l'inizio del praticantato, in cui erano più le volte in cui pranzavo fuori da sola che in compagnia. A cena meno, ma sono capitate (oltre che trasferte di lavoro) anche occasioni di spostamenti di piacere. Da separata, anche quando magari mi concedevo un prolungamento di qualche giorno al mare post partenza di mio figlio: le uniche occasioni per provare un paio di ristoranti in tranquillità  . Poi vado a fare i miei giri in bici preferibilmente da sola, e in generale non rinuncio a niente di ciò che mi fa piacere fare causa solitudine.  Va anche detto che non ho tutta questa grande vita mondana , per cui le uscite sono spesso occasionate dal figlio e relative amicizie di figli. Qualche volta esco con l'amante, ma ecco: è raro che io, qui (vale a dire non in trasferta in altro posto diverso da casa mia) senta il bisogno di uscire per cena o dopocena quando manca l'occasione specifica per farlo. Da più giovane, chiaramente, accadeva di più: ora da "vecchietta" , o l'uscita è  "figliomotivata", oppure è comunque organizzata in compagnia.  Confesso che godermi una serata a casa in solitudine a me piace parecchio comunque  , per cui non ho un grande impulso di uscire/fare ad ogni costo. Raramente è capitato qualche evento serale che non avrei mancato nemmeno da sola, ma sono occasioni davvero sporadiche , a tacere che spesso e volentieri (sarà che mi sveglio presto, oppure l'età! ) a momenti la sera (se non motivata dalla compagnia) mi addormento prima di mio figlio  

P.S. Capisco che sei una ragazza giovane, e che sabato sera è l'occasione di uscita più attesa della settimana  , però forse sarebbe il caso di pensare a qualcosa di diverso dall'andare ad ascoltare il solito tizio che suona  È una dipendenza, te ne rendi conto? Secondo me  (mi ricollego anche all'altro tuo 3D, quello in cui dici che ti annoiano tutti) se per intanto evitassi di presentarti (anche a livello inconscio) come "quella che al contempo mantiene un'altra  frequentazione" troveresti anche tipi più interessanti (o renderesti meno "noiosi" quelli che ti si presentano   ). E specialmente concediti di poter essere tu a mettere il musicista in stand-by in attesa di vedere se funziona con un altro, tanto dubito che alla SUA bisogna farebbe troppo l'offeso per qualche appuntamento saltato   .


----------



## ladyred (20 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai voglia! A pranzo c'è stato un periodo, coinciso con l'inizio del praticantato, in cui erano più le volte in cui pranzavo fuori da sola che in compagnia. A cena meno, ma sono capitate (oltre che trasferte di lavoro) anche occasioni di spostamenti di piacere. Da separata, anche quando magari mi concedevo un prolungamento di qualche giorno al mare post partenza di mio figlio: le uniche occasioni per provare un paio di ristoranti in tranquillità  . Poi vado a fare i miei giri in bici preferibilmente da sola, e in generale non rinuncio a niente di ciò che mi fa piacere fare causa solitudine.  Va anche detto che non ho tutta questa grande vita mondana , per cui le uscite sono spesso occasionate dal figlio e relative amicizie di figli. Qualche volta esco con l'amante, ma ecco: è raro che io, qui (vale a dire non in trasferta in altro posto diverso da casa mia) senta il bisogno di uscire per cena o dopocena quando manca l'occasione specifica per farlo. Da più giovane, chiaramente, accadeva di più: ora da "vecchietta" , o l'uscita è  "figliomotivata", oppure è comunque organizzata in compagnia.  Confesso che godermi una serata a casa in solitudine a me piace parecchio comunque  , per cui non ho un grande impulso di uscire/fare ad ogni costo. Raramente è capitato qualche evento serale che non avrei mancato nemmeno da sola, ma sono occasioni davvero sporadiche , a tacere che spesso e volentieri (sarà che mi sveglio presto, oppure l'età! ) a momenti la sera (se non motivata dalla compagnia) mi addormento prima di mio figlio
> 
> P.S. Capisco che sei una ragazza giovane, e che sabato sera è l'occasione di uscita più attesa della settimana  , però forse sarebbe il caso di pensare a qualcosa di diverso dall'andare ad ascoltare il solito tizio che suona  È una dipendenza, te ne rendi conto? Secondo me  (mi ricollego anche all'altro tuo 3D, quello in cui dici che ti annoiano tutti) se per intanto evitassi di presentarti (anche a livello inconscio) come "quella che al contempo mantiene un'altra  frequentazione" troveresti anche tipi più interessanti (o renderesti meno "noiosi" quelli che ti si presentano   ). E specialmente concediti di poter essere tu a mettere il musicista in stand-by in attesa di vedere se funziona con un altro, tanto dubito che alla SUA bisogna farebbe troppo l'offeso per qualche appuntamento saltato   .



Alla fine è andato tutto bene. 
Ho capito quello che vuoi dirmi Foglia ma a me la musica che fa mi piace tantissimo e da quando ero giovane  che queste serate mi sono sempre piaciute, perché il cantante mi caga e tutti mi guardano e andiamo insieme a bere nel retro etc. Non lo so a me questo piace!! 
Sono arrivata in ritardo oggi e aveva già iniziato, preso un cocktail e mi sono messa in un posto…. Un tizio mi ha iniziato a parlare per tutto il concerto e mi ha chiesto il contatto  quindi non sembravo sola… 

Ritornando al discorso delle cose da soli diciamo che finché sono serate così o concerti o eventi vado… altrimenti se è una cena o un film preferisco stare a casa e fare altro, leggere un libro o vedere una serie tv.


----------



## ladyred (20 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Porco cane mi hai ricordato che stasera c'era la cover band dei Police che volevo andare a vedere. Da solo, ovviamente.
> Mi sono dimenticato.
> Ma sì, faccio tante cose da solo. Di solito vado ai concerti.
> O cammino.


Dei police mi manca  Anzi a dirla tutta mai visto Sting


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Alla fine è andato tutto bene.
> Ho capito quello che vuoi dirmi Foglia ma a me la musica che fa mi piace tantissimo e da quando ero giovane  che *queste serate mi sono sempre piaciute, perché il cantante mi caga e tutti mi guardano e andiamo insieme a bere nel retro etc.* Non lo so a me questo piace!!
> Sono arrivata in ritardo oggi e aveva già iniziato, preso un cocktail e mi sono messa in un posto…. *Un tizio mi ha iniziato a parlare per tutto il concerto e mi ha chiesto il contatto * quindi non sembravo sola…
> 
> Ritornando al discorso delle cose da soli diciamo che finché sono serate così o concerti o eventi vado… altrimenti se è una cena o un film preferisco stare a casa e fare altro, leggere un libro o vedere una serie tv.


Il primo grassetto è abbastanza eloquente e parla del tuo modo di sentirti "la prescelta".... di uno che però sai benissimo come è   
Anche a me piace parecchio la musica, anche se non è una mia passione, men che meno "viscerale" , però mi sembra che al di là della tua passione ci sia proprio il desiderio di viverla con lui: e in questo ti devi staccare, secondo me, altrimenti in rapoorto agli altri avrai sempre non solo un termine di paragone, ma anche una sorta di "alternativa" (che però sai bene in che termini ti è posta). In altre parole, l'impressione è che tu ti precluda di vedere altri, non nel senso che non capiti di uscirci, ma nel senso di riuscire (almeno) a considerarli potenziali persone con cui stare in una relazione che non sia soltanto fatta di valutazioni del tipo "carino, ma non è come lui", non so se capisci. Te lo devi insomma un pò togliere dalla testa. Anche il fatto di premettere agli altri che hai occasione di conoscere che tu comunque frequenti un altro, se da un lato è indice di onestà  - dall'altro lato è un pò un boomerang che ti arriva addosso. Se vuoi essere onesta, il tizio lo metti "a parte", ti concedi una frequentazione "libera" da lui, e se poi non dovesse andare nulla ti vieterebbe di ripigliare in mano il musicista, ma come "intermezzo" tra un'esperienza e l'altra, non come costante del tuo modo di relazionarti al di fuori di lui 

(Comunque guarda, è proprio vero che certe persone danno dipendenza anche a non farci nulla, figuriamoci a combinarci qualcosa , ne vorrei giusto parlare anch'io.....  ).

Al tizio evita di dire che hai questo mezzo intrallazzo , cerca di partire sempre con la testa il più sgombra possibile. Poi, se va, bene, altrimenti avanti il prossimo, ma senza avere sempre quell'altro fra di voi, non so come dire.... Levarselo dalla testa non è facile, ma certamente un buon inizio sarebbe quello di levarselo dalle palle  il più possibile: vale a dire che, se ne stai frequentando un altro, non vedere lui almeno per un pò


----------



## Etta (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> *Alla fine è andato tutto bene.*
> Ho capito quello che vuoi dirmi Foglia ma a me la musica che fa mi piace tantissimo e da quando ero giovane  che queste serate mi sono sempre piaciute, perché il cantante mi caga e tutti mi guardano e andiamo insieme a bere nel retro etc. Non lo so a me questo piace!!
> Sono arrivata in ritardo oggi e aveva già iniziato, preso un cocktail e mi sono messa in un posto…. Un tizio mi ha iniziato a parlare per tutto il concerto e mi ha chiesto il contatto  quindi non sembravo sola…
> 
> Ritornando al discorso delle cose da soli diciamo che finché sono serate così o concerti o eventi vado… altrimenti se è una cena o un film preferisco stare a casa e fare altro, leggere un libro o vedere una serie tv.


@ladyred hai fatto le ore piccole eh.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Alla fine è andato tutto bene.
> Ho capito quello che vuoi dirmi Foglia ma a me la musica che fa mi piace tantissimo e da quando ero giovane  che queste serate mi sono sempre piaciute, perché il cantante mi caga e tutti mi guardano e andiamo insieme a bere nel retro etc. Non lo so a me questo piace!!
> Sono arrivata in ritardo oggi e aveva già iniziato, preso un cocktail e mi sono messa in un posto…. Un tizio mi ha iniziato a parlare per tutto il concerto e mi ha chiesto il contatto  quindi non sembravo sola…
> 
> Ritornando al discorso delle cose da soli diciamo che finché sono serate così o concerti o eventi vado… altrimenti se è una cena o un film preferisco stare a casa e fare altro, leggere un libro o vedere una serie tv.


A me sembra che tu sia una vittima del “sesso libero”.
Se un uomo ti deve piacere al primo sguardo e tu devi piacere al primo sguardo, è inevitabile che tu non possa andare oltre il primo sguardo e l’altro pure. Non vi mettete in condizioni di farvi conoscere.
Per conoscersi ci vuole tempo e attenzione reciproca, ben prima del sesso, e poi dopo certamente.
Anche il rapporto con il cantante sembra determinato dal ruolo di pupa del boss che ti gratifica.


----------



## ladyred (20 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> @ladyred hai fatto le ore piccole eh.


Sì infatti oggi giornata a letto


----------



## ladyred (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu sia una vittima del “sesso libero”.
> Se un uomo ti deve piacere al primo sguardo e tu devi piacere al primo sguardo, è inevitabile che tu non possa andare oltre il primo sguardo e l’altro pure. Non vi mettete in condizioni di farvi conoscere.
> Per conoscersi ci vuole tempo e attenzione reciproca, ben prima del sesso, e poi dopo certamente.
> Anche il rapporto con il cantante sembra determinato dal ruolo di pupa del boss che ti gratifica.



Ultima frase verissima. 
Riguardo la parte prima sì, sicuramente dovrei dar più modo di conoscere qualcuno, il fatto è che determinati modi di fare/caratteristiche fisiche mi bloccano subito.


----------



## Vera (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


A pranzo e cena, a meno che non fossi in trasferta per lavoro, no. Non mi sono mai fatta problemi invece a fare viaggi, ad andare a concerti, da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Ultima frase verissima.
> Riguardo la parte prima sì, sicuramente dovrei dar più modo di conoscere qualcuno, il fatto è che determinati modi di fare/caratteristiche fisiche mi bloccano subito.


Ma su questo siamo tutte d’accordo.
Non è che tutte le persone che ci provano ci piacciono e se proprio ci ripugnano  che puoi fare.
Però (come dicevo a @Foglia ) se non abbiamo noi la disponibilità a vedere, non vediamo.
Se tu cerchi valore attraverso il (presunto o inesistente) valore di un altro, il problema non è lui o altri che ci provano, ma tu.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Dei police mi manca  Anzi a dirla tutta mai visto Sting


Io sì, nella mia città. Era il 1996.


----------



## Nono (20 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io sì, nella mia città. Era il 1996.


2 aprile 1980 Palalido a Milano.... una bolgia ....


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 2 aprile 1980 Palalido a Milano.... una bolgia ....


Da noi Sting era venuto per beneficenza a favore dei nostri parchi. Concerto gratis, puoi immaginare quanta gente si è palesata praticamente da... ovunque... 
Meraviglioso. Uno dei concerti più belli della mia vita, e ne ho visti tanti.


----------



## omicron (21 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 2 aprile 1980 Palalido a Milano.... una bolgia ....


Ossignur io non ero neanche nata


----------



## ladyred (21 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ossignur io non ero neanche nata



Idem


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 2 aprile 1980 Palalido a Milano.... una bolgia ....


ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma quanti anni hai?


Quasi coetanei


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nel 1980 erano ragazzini i miei praticamente. Io non ero nemmeno lontanamente nei loro sogni.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nel 1980 era ragazzini i miei praticamente. Io non ero nemmeno lontanamente nei loro sogni.


Se lo avessero saputo, mi sa nemmeno nei loro futuri.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se lo avessero saputo, mi sa nemmeno nei loro futuri.


Questo non vale solo per me.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Questo non vale solo per me.


Gnè gne gnè.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Gnè gne gnè.


Non riesco a non rispondere alle battutacce.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non riesco a non rispondere alle battutacce.


Non è una battuta. Sto solo prendendo atto della tua risposta.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è una battuta. Sto solo prendendo atto della tua risposta.


Ok ok.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è una battuta. Sto solo prendendo atto della tua risposta.


Però dire a una persona che sarebbe meglio che non fosse mai nata è molto, molto pesante. 
Lo si pensa di sanguinari dittatori o serial killer.
Ma è una simulazione etica chiedersi se, se fosse possibile viaggiare nel tempo, ammazzeremmo Hitler bambino.
Rispondere con stile asilo a una “battuta“ del genere è forse il modo più intelligente, dopo l’ignorare chi lo fa.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dire a una persona che sarebbe meglio che non fosse mai nata è molto, molto pesante.
> Lo si pensa di sanguinari dittatori o serial killer.
> Ma è una simulazione etica chiedersi se, se fosse possibile viaggiare nel tempo, ammazzeremmo Hitler bambino.
> Rispondere con stile asilo a una “battuta“ del genere è forse il modo più intelligente, dopo l’ignorare chi lo fa.


pensa che alcuni storici sostengono che se gli antichi romani fossero riusciti a colonizzare anche i territori dell'attuale germania, non ci sarebbe stata la seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pensa che alcuni storici sostengono che se gli antichi romani fossero riusciti a colonizzare anche i territori dell'attuale germania, non ci sarebbe stata la seconda guerra mondiale


Quali storici? Quelli della Terra cilindrica?


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali storici? Quelli della Terra cilindrica?


no


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no


Storicamente è una idea del tutto strampalata.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Comunque si stava parlando della battuta pesante su Etta.
Non cambiamo argomento come fanno lei ed Edo.
Non si dice a nessuno “sarebbe stato meglio se non fossi mai nato”


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Storicamente è una idea del tutto strampalata.


no, loro sostengono (adesso non chiedermi i nomi che non li ricordo), che se i romani avessero portato il diritto in un paese di barbari già allora, la storia sarebbe stata molto diversa perché il popolo germanico sarebbe stato più "affine" ai popoli del mediterraneo, invece loro sono rimasti più a lungo barbari e quindi questo ha creato una frattura mai sanata
poi ovvio che sia tutta ginnastica mentale questa


Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque si stava parlando della battuta pesante su Etta.
> Non cambiamo argomento come fanno lei ed Edo.
> Non si dice a nessuno “sarebbe stato meglio se non fossi mai nato”


sì lo so


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no, loro sostengono (adesso non chiedermi i nomi che non li ricordo), che se i romani avessero portato il diritto in un paese di barbari già allora, la storia sarebbe stata molto diversa perché il popolo germanico sarebbe stato più "affine" ai popoli del mediterraneo, invece loro sono rimasti più a lungo barbari e quindi questo ha creato una frattura mai sanata
> poi ovvio che sia tutta ginnastica mentale questa
> 
> sì lo so


Avevo intuito. Ma il diritto romano non impediva il divertimento dei giochi nel circo, ma soprattutto non si può dire che la Germania degli anni trenta fosse un paese che non conosceva il diritto. Ma poi è tutto strampalato. Va ben oltre un esercizio intellettuale sterile.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dire a una persona che sarebbe meglio che non fosse mai nata è molto, molto pesante.
> Lo si pensa di sanguinari dittatori o serial killer.
> Ma è una simulazione etica chiedersi se, se fosse possibile viaggiare nel tempo, ammazzeremmo Hitler bambino.
> Rispondere con stile asilo a una “battuta“ del genere è forse il modo più intelligente, dopo l’ignorare chi lo fa.


Lo "stile asilo" per caso lo stai attribuendo a me? Ma non hai letto la SUA risposta, che anziché difendersi sminuiva ancora di più sé stessa, dicendo praticamente "specchio riflesso"? Io mi sono limitata a darne la versione "breve". Piuttosto che motteggiare chi la prende in giro, Etta dovrebbe chiedersi perché la prendono in giro. Cominciare a mettersi veramente in discussione. E tu col tuo paternalismo e moralismo (verso di noi) non la aiuti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo "stile asilo" per caso lo stai attribuendo a me? Ma non hai letto la SUA risposta, che anziché difendersi sminuiva ancora di più sé stessa, dicendo praticamente "specchio riflesso"? Io mi sono limitata a darne la versione "breve". Piuttosto che motteggiare chi la prende in giro, *Etta dovrebbe chiedersi perché la prendono in giro. Cominciare a mettersi veramente in discussione. E tu col tuo paternalismo e moralismo (verso di noi) non la aiuti*.


La forma asilo è la risposta di Etta.
È la sua modalità per farsi scivolare le offese.

“Non siamo noi che la offendiamo. È lei che se lo merita.”

E io non sto facendo osservare una modalità comunicativa, io sono paternalista e moralista, quindi faccio la buonista.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quasi coetanei


Ma io sono una sgarzolina, i police al palalido non li ricordo


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La forma asilo è la risposta di Etta.
> È la sua modalità per farsi scivolare le offese.
> 
> “Non siamo noi che la offendiamo. È lei che se lo merita.”
> ...


Non vuoi capire o hai scelto me per rispondere ad altri. Io mi sono limitata a tradurre basicamente la sua risposta. Perché quello è. "Tu sei peggio di me".
Se per te è una risposta sensata... per me no. Mi sento offesa nella mia intelligenza, per quanto sia nella media.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non vuoi capire o hai scelto me per rispondere ad altri. Io mi sono limitata a tradurre basicamente la sua risposta. Perché quello è. "Tu sei peggio di me".
> Se per te è una risposta sensata... per me no. Mi sento offesa nella mia intelligenza, per quanto sia nella media.


Certo che la mia risposta  è sensata.
Tu hai detto che lei ha dato una risposta da asilo.
Io ho scritto che la risposta da asilo, non è solo usuale per Etta, ma è adeguata per rispondere a una offesa così grave come “sarebbe stato meglio se non fossi nata”.
E ho risposto a te per due ragioni. Una è che ci sono utenti a cui non rispondo mai, l’altra è che ti considero in grado di distinguere tra la modalità comunicativa infantile di Etta e la modalità grave offensiva di altri. 
Tu cosa avresti risposto a chi ti avesse scritto che sarebbe stato meglio che non fossi mai nata?


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Certo che la mia risposta  è sensata.*
> Tu hai detto che lei ha dato una risposta da asilo.
> Io ho scritto che la risposta da asilo, non è solo usuale per Etta, ma è adeguata per rispondere a una offesa così grave come “sarebbe stato meglio se non fossi nata”.
> E ho risposto a te per due ragioni. Una è che ci sono utenti a cui non rispondo mai, l’altra è che ti considero in grado di distinguere tra la modalità comunicativa infantile di Etta e la modalità grave offensiva di altri.
> Tu cosa avresti risposto a chi ti avesse scritto che sarebbe stato meglio che non fossi mai nata?


Intanto non parlavo della TUA, ma della SUA. Di Etta. 
Poi non è che io sto qua per "parlare a nuora perché suocera intenda". Rispondi direttamente a chi ha fatto quell'intervento che ti interessa, non a me. Se poi ti interessa (non so perché) la mia eventuale reazione a una frase simile, ti dico che, intanto, difficile che io ispiri frasi come questa (almeno, non mi sono mai state rivolte direttamente) e se le avessi ricevute, non avrei risposto. Avrei ignorato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Intanto non parlavo della TUA, ma della SUA. Di Etta.
> Poi non è che io sto qua per "parlare a nuora perché suocera intenda". Rispondi direttamente a chi ha fatto quell'intervento che ti interessa, non a me. Se poi ti interessa (non so perché) la mia eventuale reazione a una frase simile, ti dico che, intanto, difficile che io ispiri frasi come questa (almeno, non mi sono mai state rivolte direttamente) e se le avessi ricevute, non avrei risposto. Avrei ignorato.


Vedi?
Non esiste un modo per rispondere adeguatamente a una affermazione di quel tipo.
Quindi la risposta da asilo di Etta non è del tutto inadeguata. La butta sulla modalità infantile e ne depotenzia la gravità.
Ho scritto a te perché tu hai criticato la risposta di Etta, come inadeguata, mentre tu non avresti saputo rispondere.
Certo che dire “difficile che io ispiri frasi come questa” è come approvare che venga rivolta a Etta.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Non esiste un modo per rispondere adeguatamente a una affermazione di quel tipo.
> Quindi la risposta da asilo di Etta non è del tutto inadeguata. La butta sulla modalità infantile e ne depotenzia la gravità.
> Ho scritto a te perché tu hai criticato la risposta di Etta, come inadeguata, mentre tu non avresti saputo rispondere.
> Certo che dire “difficile che io ispiri frasi come questa” è come approvare che venga rivolta a Etta.


Non "saputo". Voluto. Non legittimo simili affermazioni, non dando loro seguito. Semplicemente questo. 
Io ho criticato questa risposta di Etta come ho criticato tutte le risposte sullo stesso genere che lei dà, e che sono una presa per culo irritante. Non è questione di modo comunicativo, è proprio che dà fastidio, perché non argomenta. 
Ti invito sempre a farti un giro su Amando e leggere i suoi thread, se sono rimasti. Ti farai un'idea del perché a volte viene voglia di strozzarla (e prima che tu faccia partire la crociata sul bullismo, è un'affermazione volutamente esagerata).


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non "saputo". Voluto. Non legittimo simili affermazioni, non dando loro seguito. Semplicemente questo.
> Io ho criticato questa risposta di Etta come ho criticato tutte le risposte sullo stesso genere che lei dà, e che sono una presa per culo irritante. Non è questione di modo comunicativo, è proprio che dà fastidio, perché non argomenta.
> Ti invito sempre a farti un giro su Amando e leggere i suoi thread, se sono rimasti. Ti farai un'idea del perché a volte viene voglia di strozzarla (e prima che tu faccia partire la crociata sul bullismo, è un'affermazione volutamente esagerata).


Dimmi dove ho scritto che non è irritante.
Il fatto che una persona sia irritante non giustifica che venga offesa come si fa solo con i serial killer.
Io non faccio crociate. Semmai ho evidenziato modalità comunicative che usano un bersaglio per creare gruppo. Questo è il bullismo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dimmi dove ho scritto che non è irritante.
> Il fatto che una persona sia irritante non giustifica che venga offesa come si fa solo con i serial killer.
> Io non faccio crociate. Semmai ho evidenziato modalità comunicative che usano un bersaglio per creare gruppo. Questo è il bullismo.


E io ti ho già risposto a questo proposito che non ho bisogno di "gruppi" e rispondo sempre per me. A ME danno fastidio certi atteggiamenti di Etta e PER ME rispondo. E non dire "non parlo di te", perciò è a me che stai rispondendo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E io ti ho già risposto a questo proposito che non ho bisogno di "gruppi" e rispondo sempre per me. A ME danno fastidio certi atteggiamenti di Etta e PER ME rispondo. E non dire "non parlo di te", perciò è a me che stai rispondendo.


Ti ho risposto tre volte che ho risposto a te perché TU hai scritto che era inadeguata la risposta di Etta a una offesa a cui non sapresti rispondere.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto tre volte che ho risposto a te perché TU hai scritto che era inadeguata la risposta di Etta a una offesa a cui non sapresti rispondere.


VORREI. Non "SAPREI". Di certo non mi metterei a fare "specchio riflesso", né " non mi hai fatto niente faccia di serpente".


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> VORREI. Non "SAPREI". Di certo non mi metterei a fare "specchio riflesso", né " non mi hai fatto niente faccia di serpente".


Ti ho chiesto un esempio. Io non saprei rispondere.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo "stile asilo" per caso lo stai attribuendo a me? Ma non hai letto la SUA risposta, che anziché difendersi sminuiva ancora di più sé stessa, dicendo praticamente "specchio riflesso"? Io mi sono limitata a darne la versione "breve". *Piuttosto che motteggiare chi la prende in giro, Etta dovrebbe chiedersi perché la prendono in giro. Cominciare a mettersi veramente in discussione.* E tu col tuo paternalismo e moralismo (verso di noi) non la aiuti.


Che poi era una battutaccia ( quella di Pinco ) messa così a caso che non c’entrava nulla.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non "saputo". Voluto. Non legittimo simili affermazioni, non dando loro seguito. Semplicemente questo.
> Io ho criticato questa risposta di Etta come ho criticato tutte le risposte sullo stesso genere che lei dà, e che sono una presa per culo irritante. *Non è questione di modo comunicativo, è proprio che dà fastidio, perché non argomenta.*
> Ti invito sempre a farti un giro su Amando e leggere i suoi thread, se sono rimasti. Ti farai un'idea del perché a volte viene voglia di strozzarla (e prima che tu faccia partire la crociata sul bullismo, è un'affermazione volutamente esagerata).


Ah perché Pinco con quella battuta aveva argomentato?


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> VORREI. Non "SAPREI". Di certo non mi metterei a fare "specchio riflesso", né " non mi hai fatto niente faccia di serpente".


Non è questione si specchio riflesso. Quello che l’altra persona pensa di me la posso benissimo pensare io di lui/lei ( lui in questo caso ).


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah perché Pinco con quella battuta aveva argomentato?


Io parlo di te. Quando rispondi, o ti fissi su qualcosa che non c'entra niente o prendi in giro in modo irritante e fastidioso.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è questione si specchio riflesso. Quello che l’altra persona pensa di me la posso benissimo pensare io di lui/lei ( lui in questo caso ).


Ma questo è evidente.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io parlo di te. Quando rispondi, o ti fissi su qualcosa che non c'entra niente o prendi in giro in modo irritante e fastidioso.


Io avevo semplicemente scritto una cosa attinente. Si parlava del 1980 ed ho risposto che i miei si erano sposati verso la fine di quegli anni. Poi Pinco è saltato fuori con quella frase infelice. Però a lui non si dice nulla eh. Sia mai.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma questo è evidente.


Evidente cosa?


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Evidente cosa?


Che per te sono tutti stupidi.


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che per te sono tutti stupidi.


Mica tutti. Ma molti sì.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Questa sera mi hanno dato tutti buca e quindi piuttosto che stare a casa sto andando da sola in un locale a vedere lui che suona.
> Mi chiedevo se voi rinunciate a qualcosa solo perché non avete nessuno che viene con voi oppure no?
> Per esempio io nella mia vita non sono mai andata a pranzo o cena da sola, mi ha sempre messo ansia come cosa. Voi lo avete fatto?


Si mi è successo, sono uscita a fare shopping e poi ho cenato in una pizzeria del centro commerciale. Avevo voglia di pizza e l’ho fatto. 
non mi creo affatto problemi


----------

